# Naam Jap



## ravneet_sb (Mar 27, 2020)

Focus is Naam Jap,

1. Is it reciting and repeating WORD given by HUMAN GURU's

2. Is it Memorising Word of Gurus Bani for repeating

Or

3. Memorising through Realising, bringing silence and using in Day to Day Actions (As way of SEVA and SIMRAN).

Naam (As the expression of inner awareness in word form)
Jap (Seeking words of Gurus Bani for realisation and practice)


----------



## Sikhilove1 (Mar 28, 2020)

ravneet_sb said:


> Focus is Naam Jap,
> 
> 1. Is it reciting and repeating WORD given by HUMAN GURU's
> 
> ...



Its relaxing, letting go, listening to the anhad Naam (primal sound) and letting the mind become silent.

It’s being a good soul, freeing The mind from the five thieves and not acting In accordance with the five thieves. Essentially it’s freedom, freedom from the rubbish of the mind, being a good soul.

Positivity Is needed at this time to come back to the balance. The greater the positivity, the greater the Detachment from the negativity that’s prevalent in this age.

Be a good soul, Excercise, mediate, relax and be at peace.


----------



## Dalvinder Singh Grewal (Mar 29, 2020)

Realise self; realise Him and then meditate on Him.
Realising self: COVID 19 has given a nice lesson. The most powerful in the world are now falling in the hands of a small virus. There are a countless virus, Bacteria and so on created by God which are not even visible. You can thus realise your self first realise the greatness of God and then meditate Him and Him alone forgetting everything around which is all will vanish sooner or later. Your survival is only the mercy of the Great God. Pray for His Grace through meditating on Him.


----------

